# Sander cord twisting around vac hose



## Kaino (Mar 21, 2009)

Are there any tricks to stop the sander cord from twisting around the vacuum hose and being a pain in the ass?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tape it to the vac hose about ten inches apart.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I have read a thread on here where someone used a gorilla sleeve. 

http://www.festoolproducts.com/Tech...SCokry1s_mipJAl6hRZBe4ZPYGRcAuyelrhoC2cHw_wcB


----------



## Kaino (Mar 21, 2009)

Cool thanks guys, the gorilla sleeve looks like an interesting idea.


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

Kaino said:


> Are there any tricks to stop the sander cord from twisting around the vacuum hose and being a pain in the ass?


Lol, that used to do my head in too!

I taped it but That's not the ultimate solution. Used to fantasise about running the wire down inside the hose but never got round to trying it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Some company made that once. Long time ago. Maybe it was festool power cord into hose as one piece. It was very expensive. I'm going back 15 years when it was around.


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

cazna said:


> Some company made that once. Long time ago. Maybe it was festool power cord into hose as one piece. It was very expensive. I'm going back 15 years when it was around.


There was no festool sander 15 years ago??


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes there was I'm not talking about planex I'm talking about the 6 inch palm sander. I have used one for that long with hose attached to vac


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

See. Great for smaller jobs.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

me i have tape the hose is not to bad. i search a better solution. the gorilla sleeve is a good idea buti think the hose go twisting again. i want to try the cord inside the hose. someone have try ?


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

killerjune said:


> me i have tape the hose is not to bad. i search a better solution. the gorilla sleeve is a good idea buti think the hose go twisting again. i want to try the cord inside the hose. someone have try ?


On the festool it should work easy as you can make a hole in the rubber part of the hose thusly the hole will self seal if you take a little care.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Putting the cable in the hose will Prob clog it and restrict air flow.


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

cazna said:


> Putting the cable in the hose will Prob clog it and restrict air flow.


No it won't, the surface area of the cable is insignificant. If worried about that you could put a lacquer on the cable to reduce friction and potential build up.

I have used plenty of hoses, the festool has a larger diameter than many, however the smaller ones function perfectly well. 

Blockages tend to occur in the sander it's self, that's a much tighter area than the hose regardless of whether you put the thin electric cable in said hose.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

If the power cable stays straight inside the hose. It would need firmly sealed both ends. Give it a go. Good luck. The one I seen years back the cable was formed into the vac hose it wasn't inside the hose it self but sealed into the plastic walls. It was about 3m long I think. To short and extremely expensive. It would be great for sure.


----------



## Kaino (Mar 21, 2009)

Taping it worked fine, still gets twisted up a bit up where the hose goes into the sander but just flip the sander over a couple of times and its sorted. Way better than having to stop and untangle it all the time.

View attachment 29826


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kaino said:


> Taping it worked fine, still gets twisted up a bit up where the hose goes into the sander but just flip the sander over a couple of times and its sorted. Way better than having to stop and untangle it all the time.
> 
> View attachment 29826


Did u sand the floor also?
Cause it looks very clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Kaino are you from W.A 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaino (Mar 21, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Did u sand the floor also?
> Cause it looks very clean!:thumbsup:


Lol no just clean it with a floor scraper to keep the builder happy.



Aussiecontractor said:


> Kaino are you from W.A


Yes from W.A


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Sweet, noticed the hard wall and plastic on frames. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaino (Mar 21, 2009)

Yep no walls for me to flush just ceilings


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Are you nor or sor? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaino (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm NOR


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Sweet me 2 man might see ya around one day, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaino (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah most probably man, its a small world lol


----------

